# Turbo setup question



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

ok, I am about to purchase my 1992 nissan 240sx within about a month or so and I wanna have it turbocharged during the summer, but I don't wanna spend 4-6 grand on a turbo setup.


I used to have a 90 integra and if I wanted to turbocharge it, I could have used a Ford 2.3(or 2.7)L turbo, off of a 80's 90's model. so that you can pick up in basically any junkyard, and buy the other components seperatly.

now, my question to ask is, is there a turbocharger that is compatible with the 92 Nissan 240SX Se??? Would there be one off of a ford or other type car that I can use????

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

jus find a garret t25 but u might want to go with a T-28 and u could use the intercoller of a volvo turbo or a starion


----------

